# I have two stupid questions!!! Anyone able to answer?? ;)



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Ok my questions might not be smart ones but I can't help but wonder. 

1- is it possible for an egg not to be released into the Fallopian tube and instead into the abdominal cavity?.

2- is it possible that during an IUI the washed sperms push the egg out of the Fallopian tube?


----------



## Caz15 (May 23, 2015)

Hi there, it is possible to have an ectopic pregnancy in the abdomen so I guess there must be a way for an egg to find its way there but it's v rare.  I don't know about your second question I'm afraid but I wouldn't be surprised if it was possible, ie it doesn't sound impossible to me.

Caz


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Caz15... ..


----------

